# Naval Live Oaks



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

what exactly is the location of the Naval Live Oaks? I hear people talk about fishing it all the time, just wasn't sure about where it was.



TIA.



Hall


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

east side out of Gulf Breeze, hwy 98. The park area is all Naval Liveoaks


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks...and so when someone refers to fishing this area, are they talking about the sound side or the bay side?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Hope this helps. Here is where Naval Live Oaks is.










Here is another picture showing other grass flats in the general vacinity.


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

> *Wharf Rat (4/30/2008)*Thanks...and so when someone refers to fishing this area, are they talking about the sound side or the bay side?


It could go either way. The walk to the water is shorter on the sound side. There are at least two decent places to park and launch a kayak or wade fish. One is just east of the bob sikes overpass and the other is at the park headquarters.

There is a lot of good grass flats there and plenty accesible to wade fisherman for the whole length.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Knot - thanks for the visual aids...I'm definitely better off when I see something as opposed to just having a description!



Hall


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

If you are going to run that far from where you are go another 5 miles and hit Big Sabine. I personally always had better luck there. Maybe that could be a trip we do together, I fished it hard for 6 years but Im on the other side of town with you now.


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Knot........can you map Big Sabine?

Thanks


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Ajerv (5/5/2008)*Knot........can you map Big Sabine?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




Here you go...


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *TOBO (5/4/2008)*If you are going to run that far from where you are go another 5 miles and hit Big Sabine. I personally always had better luck there. Maybe that could be a trip we do together, I fished it hard for 6 years but Im on the other side of town with you now.




Sounds good to me Todd...we need to work it out. It's really not too bad of a run from our area...depends on the winds and the area around the pass. Or, we can always trailer over to shoreline. Not sure one way is any better than the other.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

you can launch from woodlawn beach (off 98)south to big sabine.......


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

How is Woodlawn launch? It's alot closer to me than Shoreline. I just heard it's super skinny on low tides. I need about 16" or so to be comfortable.


----------

